# How do you delete a post



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

How do you delete a post plater help me


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

By going into your post, clicking on the bottom right corner button " edit" from there you can select to delete the post. Hope that helps


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I can get the bit where you have to go to edit but it does not say delete


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

I would like to know how to delete swell


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

You have to send it to an admin for removal if it's past the time frame for editing. 

Send me a pm, I'll get it taken care of.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent it to u


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

post deleted


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the help


----------

